# Latest CPU-Z download corrupted



## Dotcom1970 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello

My first post here, so hello. 

Tried to download the update for CPU-Z, but the file is corrupted.  Both the .exe and .zip are same size, and neither work.

Please advise.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't see any problems here.

Direct Link Here


----------



## Dotcom1970 (Jun 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I don't see any problems here.
> 
> Direct Link Here



Brill, that link works, thank you!

 The links on here don't!


----------

